# Who Was After The Iwc Www? Dig Deep!!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I still haven't quite figured out the pricing for the WWW's. Prices for the same models appear to vary enormously depending on where you look. For example, dealer prices for the easy to find but less well-known brand WWW's like the Cyma, Timor and Vertex seem to vary between Â£150 and a staggering Â£450! The equally easy to find Omega can be anywhere between Â£400 and Â£800 which is an outrageous price in my opinion. I've seen a couple of the Longines variety priced at Â£1000. But that's the only IWC WWW I've ever seen so I don't really know what they usually go for. I'm very much hoping that one went for at least three to four times the usual price by virtue of the "ultra" sales job the seller performed


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I like it, but even if I had the money spare, I wouldn`t pay that much


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK I like it, but even if I had the money spare, I wouldn`t pay that much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...







zoiks id second that mach nice watch but JESus !!!...is too much,

had a tymor once looking simular ok different watch but not worth that kinda differance


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

potz said:


> B****r me!
> 
> I'd have bought if I had the money.
> 
> ...


Nice - but not *that* nice! IMHO


----------

